# Quick meals on the go.



## tlan73 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am trying to start cooking more at home but I am a single working mom with a daughter that is in many sports.  I need ideas to have dinner ready so when I get home I can throw it in the oven quickly.  I get overwhelmed in the kitchen as well and have no imagination when it comes to fixing something to eat so usually frozen pizza, boxed and canned foods are usually the way we eat.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to DC. I find that doing my cooking on the weekend when I have a busy week ahead is great. I'll make things like chili, lasagne, meatloaf, etc., and then reheat in the microwave. Cleaning lettuce so it is ready to grab by the handful to toss in a bowl with some tomato slices, etc., for a salad and I'm good to go.


----------



## tlan73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks!  I am giving this site a try for ideas and it looks like it's going to be very helpful.  Thanks for the great ideas.  Sometimes I over think things and make things more difficult than they need to be : )


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 10, 2012)

Crock-Pot meals are also really good because they are already ready.  Just need to maybe fix a salad or a vegetable when you get home.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Tlan.

CWS has the right idea.  Cook several meals when you have a day off.  The freezer is your friend.  Freeze meal size portions, then use your microwave to reheat.

Make a taco meat mixture.  You can have quick tacos anytime, use the mix to make a chili by adding chili powder and tomato sauce.  Add some to mac and cheese for delicious chili mac.

Meatloaf is good for dinner, plus slice up the leftovers and fry slices for meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2012)

I was in a similar situation to yours years ago.  Got home late and didn't want to spend a lot of time in the kitchen cooking.  

I managed with a combination quick cook meals and with cooking large quantities on the weekend and freezing the food in meal-sized packages.  Think chili, soups, stews, lasagna, pasta sauce (with or without meatballs or sausages), enchiladas, etc.

For quick meals, I always had a supply of frozen meats in meal-sized portions - chicken breasts, pre-made burgers, chops, etc.  Take a meat out of the freezer the night before and it's ready to go the next night when you get home.  Then you can grill, broil, pan fry or bake it quickly.

Sides are easy too.  With a combination of the microwave and toaster oven, you can have baked potatoes in 30 minutes.  While they are cooking you can be cooking the protein and a veggie.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2012)

welcome tlan.
i guess the first question should be what is your diet like, what do you prefer, and what are your dietary goals?

are you used to eating a lot of protein with some veggies and starch, as is sort of a western standard, or some other combo of meats, fish, eggs, veggies, and other carbs?


----------



## tlan73 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I would like to start eating kind of healthy.  I like all kinds of foods but want to remain somewhat healthy.  My daughter likes lots of veggies.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 11, 2012)

tlan73 said:


> Well I would like to start eating kind of healthy.  I like all kinds of foods but want to remain somewhat healthy.  My daughter likes lots of veggies.


I think most of us want to eat healthy...I often make my chili with ground turkey or a vegan chili (meatless); ditto for my meatloaf. Veggie lasagne using zucchini or eggplant instead of pasta, portion control, as few processed foods as possible, lots of veggies.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 11, 2012)

Batch cooking is a great start, as already mentioned , just takes a bit of effort at the weekend but is well worth it , and slow cooking too if you have a slow cooker . I used to cook and freeze soups, stews, lasagne, and bolognese sauce 

Stir fries are good and quick too, then you have meat and fresh veg on the table in no time .  Another quick one is a frittata which you can add fresh veg to and quick to do. Lovely with a big salad and very filling .

Fresh tuna cooks quickly and is nutritious . 

Noodles too are good and bulk out a stir fry or soups .

Good luck !


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tlan73, Welcome to Dc,
You will find lots of help here.

WELCOME
Josie


----------

